# About Yellow Braided line



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I am looking at the Hi- Visabity tellow braid, I think it is power pro and Sufix and was wondering how it would be for bottom fishing? Has anyone used it , and does it spook fish? I Looking to use it on a grouper rod!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

My friend and I have some.I haven't noticed too much of a difference, it still catches lots of fish.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks alot,sometimes a little confindence is need on this stuff!


----------



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Most people use a monofilament or flurocarbon leader on the end og their braid for bottom fishing.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *redshiner1 (11/9/2008)*Most people use a monofilament or flurocarbon leader on the end og their braid for bottom fishing.


yes


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

the high vis color shouldn't even be an issue if you're bottom fishing in deep water. colors are supposed to disappear at certain depths anyway. i would suggest tying on a 30-50 foot section of heavy floro (this gives just enough stretch). the lack of stretch in the braid gives it the sensitivity but the slight stretch of the floro will help in hook sets.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds good ,Thanks for the advise


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

If it bothers you, use a Magic Marker or Sharpie to color the bitter end of the line. I fish shallow water and use mono for bottom fishing. Having to replace leaders is a pita for me when running single hand charters.


----------

